# August 2013 Theme Voting



## Fin (Jul 22, 2013)

Poll closes July 28.


----------



## shinyford (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm sensing we may already be able to discern a winner...


----------



## Skodt (Jul 22, 2013)

Would be neat to get 16 stories.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jul 22, 2013)

it is never over until the mother-in-law joke sings.


----------



## alanmt (Jul 22, 2013)

"The Date from Hell" is pretty close to the 2010 challenge "Blind Date With the Devil"
Just saying.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jul 22, 2013)

What kind of challenge is this? You may smite the novice, if you wish. 

EDIT: Nevermind, I found the LM guide!


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jul 22, 2013)

Mmm, you mentioned that last time too Alan. I think it's still a good choice because it's been 3 years and there are many significant differences. If you've got a link to that 2010 challenge I'd love to read the entries, though.


----------



## alanmt (Jul 22, 2013)

http://www.writingforums.com/litera...ns/114144-08-14-2010-lm-blind-date-devil.html


----------



## Dictarium (Jul 23, 2013)

A "date from hell" can be interpreted pretty loosely. A bad date. A date with a demonic figure. A date (fruit) that comes out of Hell to take over the world. A specific day (date) that happens to be awful. A specific "date from [the perspective of] Hell" and its inhabitants.

The "blind date with the devil" is pretty cut-and-dry with its flexibility (or lack thereof) and usage.

They're different enough, IMO.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 23, 2013)

Dictarium said:


> A "date from hell" can be interpreted pretty loosely. A bad date. A date with a demonic figure. A date (fruit) that comes out of Hell to take over the world. A specific day (date) that happens to be awful. A specific "date from [the perspective of] Hell" and its inhabitants.
> 
> The "blind date with the devil" is pretty cut-and-dry with its flexibility (or lack thereof) and usage.
> 
> They're different enough, IMO.



Why yes, like the date from Hell could be someone on a date with a person from Helena, Montana, and they are just shortening Helena to Hell....they do that in Montana right Alan?


----------



## bazz cargo (Jul 23, 2013)

Don't forget the Devil's calender. 

Hopefully the prompt will be flexible enough to be interpreted in many ways. Besides, all the best tunes get re-released.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jul 23, 2013)

Assuming it gets chosen, anyway. I voted for "apologize to the cat" and now all that's needed is 9 more people to come out ahead!

. . . or 4 more for "Blood Like Ink" but still


----------



## alanmt (Jul 23, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Why yes, like the date from Hell could be someone on a date with a person from Helena, Montana, and they are just shortening Helena to Hell....they do that in Montana right Alan?



haha Only the people who don't like it there!


----------



## bazz cargo (Jul 23, 2013)

There is always Purgatory.


----------



## Gargh (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm resigning myself to the fact that whichever prompt I prefer, they could all form part of a date from hell so I can write the story I want to anyway layful:


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks like we have a clear winner. I don't think we'll have enough similar-minded late-comers to turn the tides. But there's still a chance!

By the way, that 2010 challenge was hilarious, especially alan's entry.


----------



## bookmasta (Jul 26, 2013)

Staff Deployment said:


> Looks like we have a clear winner. I don't think we'll have enough similar-minded late-comers to turn the tides. But there's still a chance!
> 
> By the way, that 2010 challenge was hilarious, especially alan's entry.



I hope it turns out to be the date from hell, I already have a great idea for this one planned out for this one!


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jul 26, 2013)

I had thought of writing about the Date Clan from Feudal Japan. Turns out they have living descendants, who may get a tad niffed if I make their ancestors rise from the grave...


----------

